# Jaguar X-Type. Exterior Details.



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello to all car lovers in Brazil and the outside world .....
I hereby present an additional detail, this time overseas in a Jaguar X-Type.
This car was prepared for a wedding in the city of Maringá - Pr, the owner requested my services to make this "machine" as flawless as possible.
Setup:
Dry detail followed by decontamination with Clay Magic aggressive line.
Correction of the painting:
I gave a "broken" in 3000 followed Trizarct varnish with the processes that situated down.
Roof and hood with engine cutting polifácil yellow beret and Lincoln followed by Menzerna Extra strong and foam berets with Norton LC. Norton led the remainder of the car with purple beret compressor followed by Menzerna FP and SF beret with orange or green depending on the case and refined black beret AQuartz Kompressor and Xcelerator.
Chrome metal polish
Plastics (headlights) corrected with orange beret and SF LC Menzerna.
Protection was due to the Titanium AQuartz 9H and Reload AQuartz
Plastics protected with Meguiars Ultimate renews plastic
Tires conditioned with Meguiars Gold Class
I think it's so important to go to ............

Photos before washing the car.


































































































After washing for decontamination and passed inspection of the painting.


































































































Time to see how the painting is in the setup and choose to fix.


















































Part of the rear fender using wet sanding trizarc 3000 followed by the correction.


































































Follow the process of correction in every car.










































Here my coworkers giving that "hand" lolol ....


















































Continuing to fix the paint.


































































































































































After correction put the car in natural light for a final inspection before you wash it again and apply
Titanium Aquartz protection.


























Some photos of before and after.


















































After 40 hours the result was this.
Show Off.


















































































































































I say goodbye to these two photos.


















I hope you enjoy.
Reviews are always welcome.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Como é Vinicius? 
Voltanto em alta.
Bom trabalho amigo.
Abraço.


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

moshinho said:


> Como é Vinicius?
> Voltanto em alta.
> Bom trabalho amigo.
> Abraço.


Obrigado meu amigo...
estou batalhando para ser o melhor.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

what a difference from start to finish . Top class work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic work...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,really glossy in the afters :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Well done. The paintwork and shine looks exceptional.

Great work sir !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice - great correction!


----------

